# What do Australian people think about their country?



## Pampachi (Apr 20, 2009)

I would like to know how Australian people see their own country (for a report).
How do they live with their past? (aborigines>>indifference, awareness of *something* going on, don't want to know, involved ...)

How do they live now>>Is Australian society a "fair-go" society, are you happy with how you live in your coungtry...?

What they think about politicas and economy in their country.

... whatever you think about


----------

